

Steve Blank: The International Business Model Competition - amirmc
http://steveblank.com/2011/01/27/7719/

======
zachallaun
Being one of the few teams not from BYU, I was initially a bit worried about
potential biases in judging. Quite to the contrary, the people at BYU were
incredibly kind and welcoming, and made the experience a generally awesome
one.

My co-founder and I had the fortune to spend a large part of the weekend with
a CS PhD candidate from University College London. He had been a part of
Business Plan competitions run in the London area for the last few years, and
was effectively sent as an envoy to see the benefit of a Business _Model_
competition. After talking to him and competing in said competition, I've come
to realize the underlying benefit: The emphasis on input over output truly
puts BYU's competition above the rest in terms of practicality and learning.

As an aside, my co-founder and I make up Gamegnat, the team that took first
place at the competition. We're currently exploring options for MVP creation,
and would love to talk to anyone with a passion for gaming and web development
that may be interested in working with us in a founder (significant equity) or
freelancer (cash) capacity. See profile for contact info.

~~~
justinmares
Congrats on winning the competition! I did a bit of searching and saw your
presentation, <http://prezi.com/iyjcef23lmez/copy-of-gamegnat-bmc/>.

Wow. Did you use powerpoint to make that? It's one of the best presentations I
have ever seen. Good luck developing the MVP, it looks like it could be a
fantastic community.

~~~
sandipagr
It's using Prezi. I agree the presentation is top notch. No surprises they
won!

~~~
zachallaun
Sandip is correct! Big thanks to the team at Prezi -- it was great fun using
their tools to create that presentation.

------
ryanelkins
I was at the lunch he mentioned - we have a good startup community here in
Utah but it was surprising to see the number of people that showed up to hear
him. I hope to see the number of scalable startups in Utah increase over time.

------
randall
Go utah!

I just moved back to Utah from SF. Thinking about a HN meetup.

<http://utahack.com>

Anyone interested? Hit up the site and fill out the form.

Also would love to hear of any if you know of any.

